# Mergelgrube Hannover Anderten-Misburg



## demlak (5. Juli 2016)

Moin,
bin grad ein wenig mit google earth über Hannover geflogen und fand das hier:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mergelgrube_bei_Hannover

Weiß hier jemand ob man dort fahren kann oder sogar darf?

Und wenn ja.. lohnt sich das? Interessant sieht es auf den ersten Blick ja schonmal aus..


----------



## Rubik (5. Juli 2016)

Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. 

Wo bist Du denn sonst so unterwegs? 
Frage deshalb weil ich denke dass es bessere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2016)

Bin neu dabei und noch nicht viel rumgekommen..

Eilenriede, Benther Berg und Bückeberg..

ich finde Trails spannend, die verwinkelt sind.. neues Terrain kennenlernen.
Es muss nicht schnell, weit oder hoch sein.

Deister ist in Planung


----------



## Rubik (5. Juli 2016)

Im Deister allerdings gibt es nur wenige legale Trails. 
Schaute vielleicht noch im Gehrdener Berg, da gibt es ebenfalls verwinkelte Trails.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Im Deister allerdings gibt es nur wenige legale Trails.
> Schaute vielleicht noch im Gehrdener Berg, da gibt es ebenfalls verwinkelte Trails.



Ich kann dir/euch in nur 3h mehr legal Trails im Deister zeigen als Ihr denkt


----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2016)

aber hier gehts um die Mergelgrube =)


----------



## Rubik (5. Juli 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich kann dir/euch in nur 3h mehr legal Trails im Deister zeigen als Ihr denkt



Gibt es da wirklich so viele legale Trails? 
Hast Du vielleicht GPX Daten?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Gibt es da wirklich so viele legale Trails?
> Hast Du vielleicht GPX Daten?


Ich bin da noch oldschool und fahre mit Leuten.
Wenn du Bock hast was über legale Trails zu erfahren, komm mal mit.
Wir fahren üblicherweise Dienstags ab 18 zusammen.


----------



## demlak (7. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr heute Nachmittag einfach mal hin und guck mir die Mergelgrube mal an..


----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2016)

Und wie war es dort? Gibt es da interessante Trails?


----------



## demlak (7. Juli 2016)

war heute da.. leider sind alle offiziellen Wege versperrt.. die ganzen Metalltüren sind abgeschlossen..
ich bin ein wenig um das Gelände herum gefahren um zu schauen ob man sonst irgendwie drauf kommt.. 
keine legale Möglichkeit zu finden..

Die Grube ist allerdings recht tief (ich würde 30 bis 40 Meter tippen) und die Hänge sind sehr steil.. und brüchig.. da sollte man nicht mit dem Bike runter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2016)

Dann wahrscheinlich deshalb abgeschlossen.


----------



## demlak (7. Juli 2016)

Nachdem was ich nun online dazu lese, ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet, was nur für angeleitete Begehungen geöffnet wird.
Also zumindest der Teil der auch bei wikipedia erwähnt ist (eingangsposting)

daneben ist ja noch die aktuell in Benutzung stehende Grube.. die bestimmt 5 mal großer ist.. 
die wiederum ist geschlossenes Betriebsgelände

So interessant auch das Gelände sein mag.. es ist wohl komplett tabou


----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2016)

Den Wikipedia Beitrag habe ich gestern auch gelesen. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht ob es dort überhaupt interessante Wege gibt.


----------



## demlak (7. Juli 2016)

"interessant" ist ja auch Ansichtssache =)


----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> "interessant" ist ja auch Ansichtssache =)



Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juli 2016)

Bei Höver gibt es auch noch eine Mergelgrube. Betrieben von Holcim.
Dort kann man nach Betriebsschluss auf der Aphaltstraße runter um dort Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Tagsüber fliegt man dort sofort runter. Trails kann ich da überhaupt nicht empfehlen. Du kriegst dem Mist fast nicht mehr vom Bike. Habe alles ausprobiert 

52.337370, 9.893130

Da um die Ecke müsste die Schranke sein.

Edit: Falls du es dir auf einer Karte ansehen willst nimm lieber Openstreetmap...... google kannste knicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. Juli 2016)

achwas... das is wie grünspahn.. einfach als indikator für die stellen am bike nutzen, die man einfach noch nich gründlich genug geputzt hat =)


----------

